# Spinal Fusion Using ICD-10 PCS



## vfernandez (Nov 25, 2013)

To All

Can you clarify coding for spinal fusions using ICD-10 PCS?  When do we use Interbody Fusion? When do we use Autologous and Non Autologous Fusion? When do we use Internal Fixation as a method of Fusion?

Thank you

Valerie Fernandez


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 4, 2013)

You are basically asking about the various Device values for Character 6. You choose this value based on the specific method used for the operation. Refer to the Device Key and the Device Aggregation Table in the appendices of the PCS manual. These resources provide crosswalks from specific brand names and devices to the appropriate PCS device. You can also find many of these in the PCS index. 

For example:

Bone bank bone graft, Use: Nonautologous Tissue Substitute 

Bone screw (interlocking)(lag)(pedicle)(recessed), Use: Internal Fixation Device in Upper Joints 

BAK/C® Interbody Cervical Fusion System, Use: Interbody Fusion Device in Upper Joints 

BRYAN® Cervical Disc System, Use: Synthetic Substitute

Autologous Tissue Substitute is what is says – tissue/bone from another site on the same patient.

I hope this helps.


----------

